# Advice on what to do after natural miscarriage at home!



## sebastian

Hello all. 
I had a feeling my first pregnancy would end in miscarriage but I hoped for the best. I have just had a miscarriage yesterday lasting thru today. I passed the yolk sac and dove in the toilet for it. I wanted to see my baby Sebastian at 5 weeks, but I couldn't bare to break open the sac.(i think it was a boy) I later passed huge amounts of blood and clots/tissues. I think everything came out and now I'm just sore in the pelvic region. I feel like I'm having a painful period. Do you think I need to see a dr. ??I hate them and I have no insurance. I'm pretty sure my body handled the situation appropriately and got everything out. I'm sad but I just think it was God's will and thank God the baby had not really formed yet. I can't imagine how much more painful it'd be to have carried the baby and seen it on us and then lost it. I really empathize with you women who have experienced what I just have. It is awful and I wouldn't wish it on my enemy. I keep thinking is it the shrimp I ate, the slightly vigorous exercising, the fear of having the baby to the point of thinking of abortion,(i was gonna keep it though, it was just a thought. It's natural to feel guilty, but in the end I think this was just God's plan. I don't quite understand it but I'm trying to rationalize through the pain. Now I know what I knew I loved you before I met you means.....Please comment.


----------



## coccyx

Sorry you have had to go through this :hug:I have had 9 natural miscarriages at home and once i had passed all the womb 'contents' it was like a heavy period. Rest as much as you can, take some brufen. I believe the body is a very powerful machine and thankfully i had no problems and never had to see my gp afterwards. :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I'm sorry for your loss hun. I have had missed miscarriage and needed an ERPC so I don't know exactly what you have been through but I know you need to get loads of rest and yeah, take Ibuprofen for the pain. Take care o yourself hun xxx


----------



## sarah_george

Hi hun, so sorry for your loss :hugs: if the pain is not unbearable and your not loosing too many clots then maybe sit it out for a few days, if the bleeding goes on for a few weeks then you will need to see a doc, I miscarried myself and after the initial gush of loosing most of the pregnancy i bled for about 6 days getting like a normal period after about 2-3 days.
Please dont beat yourself up over eating a shrimp, i doubt very much if that had anything to do with it your probably looking for answers when frustrating as it is there isnt any, I came to terms with my M/C by assuming there must have been some terrible defect with the baby as it would be too heartbreaking to loose a healthy baby, you need to just give yourself time to grieve, these forums have been a godsend to me, there is always support here when you need it and people who have experienced the same thing, try and stay strong and you will come out the other side eventually xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi hun I am so sorry for your loss. I had a m/c at home just over 2wks ago. I went to my a&e, they did a blood test which showed my hormone levels were really low and an ultrasoundscan and internal scan which showed my womb was empty :cry: I started bleeding on Tuesday evening it got worse on Wednesday and on Thursday there were clots and at that point I knew. I stopped bleeding the following Thursday just like I would of done if I had had my AF as normal which, would of started on the Saturday. I was advised to do a HPT in about 3wks so this will be on Thursday just to make sure all has gone then, wait for my 1st AF which could take another 2-4wks to arrive. I can start TTC again. As I live in the UK I don't have to worry about insurance so, its a completly different situation for me. If you need to chat we are here for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tiffers

Hi hun.. :hugs: So sorry you are having to go through this. I had a miscarriage at the beginning of this year (natural at home) and I know how hard it is. If everything passed well for you and the bleeding is slowing down, your doctor will only be able to suggest pain meds and taking it easy. They might do blood work to make sure your HCG is coming down normal, but I would do as the other ladies suggested and just take a HPT in 3 weeks to make sure everything is down to a normal level. Take care of yourself hun. :hugs: God's plan is always perfect.


----------



## owo

So sorry to hear that you have had to go through this.
I had a miscarriage at home nearly four weeks ago now.
I did go and see my doctor and had an ultrasound scan to confirm miscarriage before i passed the sac and then a week later to confirm i had passed everything.
I do sympathise that you don't have insurance, but you should at least see your GP as if you have any retained products it can in rare cases cause an infection which needs sorting.
I don't want to scare you and like me you probably passed everything naturally. But i was really relieved when i had the second scan to be told that everything was back to as it should be. I hate the fact that i miscarried, but i took great comfort in knowing for certain that nature had taken it's cause and all was ok in there and ready to TTC again.
Sending you lots of :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I had a natural miscarriage at home last Thursday. I'd had a scan that morning because I was bleeding and it was a missed miscarriage. I later that day passed everything at home naturally - haven't been back to see anyone since. They booked my in for a second scan after the first one - so even though I am pretty sure everything passed I am going to go anyway just to make sure.
I am still bleeding though...have been bleeding for 11 days now! 

*big hugs* i can't understand exactly what you are going though, but just rest and take ibuprofen if you have any pains! 
We're here if you need to talk 

Lu x


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello and so sorry to hear of your loss.
I had a natural MC a few weeks ago. Scan and hCG tests showed that the baby was dead, and then I bled a few days later. Like you I was in a lot of pain, and found passing the sack very emotionally painful. I've not been back to the hospital as I couldn't face it, but my GP doctor is positive I have got rid of everything naturally as the bleeding has now stopped. Maybe do a test and if it is :bfn: then you probably don't need to involve a doctor.
I was absolutely in a mess for the first week, but am starting to feel positive about trying again now. All the girls on this forum have been a huge support to me. Don't know what I'd have done without them. 
You must be grieving so badly still at the moment, but it will very gradually feel less awful. I'm here for you whenever you need to chat.
:hug::hug::hug:
Niki xxxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

I had one at 10 weeks at home. I had gone to the hospital when it started and they really did not do much for me. I think you should be fine at home. It actually took almost a month for everything to come out, and my doctor still did not seem concerned. He said only to come in if I was The pain for me only lasted until I passed the sac. I went on to have a healthy pregnancy (so far!) this time.

:hugs:
I was in the same boat as you. I just had a feeling I was going to miscarry, and everything thought I just was being negative about the whole thing.


----------



## Happy

I had a m/c nearly 5 weeks ago at home. I went ot the hospital and they did a scan and took my bloods, the said it was likely to happen very soon and it did that afternoon. I was in terrible pain but once I had passed the sac I only bleed lightly for 2 days. I was told to take a pregnancy test 2 weeks later and if I came up negative which it did then I would have passed all the products. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## handley51299

I too am currently going through a loss. I believe I passed everything major yesterday just passing clots and bleeding today (probably will for several days to come). I am a nurse, working in surgery. I would have to say as long as you aren't presenting signs of an infection (fever, foul odor...) you are fine not to see a doctor unless it would make you feel better. 

I am fortunate to work with my OB/GYN during his surgeries and have access to him as needed. When I started spotting this past Friday I just call our OB dept and they got in touch with him and I came in for an ultrasound that evening. I am so sorry for you loss and hope you find a way to forgive yourself for the things you feel are your fault - this is not your fault. My first (and only other pregnancy) was 10 years ago (my dd is 9), at that time I was very young and one of my thoughts was towards abortion (of course I didn't do it) - I think there is some natural pull to that thought at some point if you are experiencing an unplanned pregnancy, but please do not beat yourself up about it. Nothing happened to your pregnancy because of a fleeting thought.


----------



## mommy8810

I just had a miscarriage yesterday at 14 weeks I was spotting since Saturday but thaught it was normal due to the fact when I was pregnant with my first baby it had happened as well...but Monday night was when I started bleeding but was only able to see it when I wiped the next morning I woke up with worst cramping and at about noon was when I felt a gush of water coming out and after that every 30 minutes I would have the feeling to go to the restroom and felt the blood clots falling it was weird that I would cramp really bad right before theyde come out...it was all like a nightmare at about 3 I went to the er and they ran blood tests and did an ultrasound when the results came bak they said there was nothing there so I'm sure everything took place right at home I felt depressed and felt guilty but I couldn't have possibly done anything to prevent it from happening.I have a 9 mnth old baby girl and when I look at her I get watery eyes and emotional because I was already telling her she was goin to have a sibling to play with ...but I have been stressing and on depression mode for a while I was pregnant with her at 19 and had everything from house to car but it all went downhill when I stopped working my hubby couldn't do it on his own lil by lil we lost the house and the car and now are living with his sister I guess I had a toll on the financial status and thinking of how we were going to raise two babies so god just decided to make it easier on us I wasn't using protection at all so now were thinking twice of our actions this was my first miscarriage and hope its the last I don't like the feeling of it and the emptyness it leaves behind...


----------



## fantastica

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

You probably should see a doctor at some point...I went through the same as you, but still had times where I would pass big clots, I eventually went to see the doctor after a couple of months of light bleeding who did a pregnancy test and there were still horones left over, he referred me to hospital who did nothing. A month or so later I was being sick a lot, and went to a different hospital and there was still tissue left over. I know it's unlikely, but you don't want to put yourself in any danger. So maybe give it some time, but if bleeding continues definitely get checked out, and do a pregnancy test (although I know this can be painful) in a couple of weeks to make sure it's not still positive. 

Stay strong hun. X


----------



## Emziy

Hello to everyone, last wednesday I went it for one of my normal checkups I was almost 14 weeks and they were doing my ultrasound when my doctor came in. I knew something was wrong. Then she told me that my baby had no heartbeat. I immediatley went in to shock crying and just thinking this is not happening to me. But it was and because I was 14 weeks my doctor recommended I do a DNC which I had the next day. I requested another ultrasound right before I went back into surgery. And it confirmed the worst my baby had no heartbeat. I went through with the surgery and I lost alot of blood because the baby was bigger than they thought. I have been in and out of the hospital since then. I developed an infection of the uterus, and I had another appointment yesterday. They did another ultrasound and it was so hard to not see my baby on that screen. There was nothing there but the doctor said that there was some leftover tissue. She said that my body should naturally push it out and if not she is going to give me a pill next week. Its been really hard on me because I have known I was pregnant since 2 weeks. And I have already bought a ton of stuff for the baby. The doctor told me that it happens to less than 20% of women who are over 12 weeks. And I dont understand why it had to happen to me why my baby. Its also been alot harder because my fiance and I decided to take a break 3 days before it happened. And I thought this happening to us he would be there for me and this stupid break would be over. But he hasnt even came and seen me since my surgery last week. And I feel really alone I just wanted to be a mom so bad and thats really my dream in life is to be a mom. And to lose my baby like this is just really hard because I had no symptoms of miscarraige. I had no bleeding no spotting cramping nothing so it was a complete shock to find out that my baby was no longer alive. I just feel really alone and scared and decided to open up to other women who have been through this to maybe get some advice and help.


----------



## MomToBe33

I miscarried naturally at home at 10 weeks. Didn't go to the doc -- felt there was no sense in going and waiting around in an emerg room forever as it wouldnt change anything and would rather just stay home (don't like docs either). Its been 3 weeks now and the bleeding has stopped. I'm not suggesting that you not go to your doc but just saying that I didn't go and was fine.
So sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## a paige

I recently had a misscariage 2 days ago..I didn't even know I was pregnant..I suspected it but wasn't sure...a little less than a week before I experience the miscarriage, I had some spotting (which I thought was my period)...on about the 6th night I woke up with horrible cramps and a sore lower back, I was throwing up and bleeding a lot..I finally just realized im pregnant but having a miscarriage...I finally felt it slide out of me almost, I immediately got it out of the toilet, and to my surprise I had miscarried..its been 2 days since and im still lightly bleeding, I've heard its supposed to stop within a week or two..im still debating on whether or not to go to my doctors..


----------



## a paige

I recently had a misscariage 2 days ago and was 8weeks pregnant ..I didn't even know I was pregnant..I suspected it but wasn't sure...a little less than a week before I experience the miscarriage, I had some spotting (which I thought was my period)...on about the 6th night I woke up with horrible cramps and a sore lower back, I was throwing up and bleeding a lot..I finally just realized im pregnant but having a miscarriage...I finally felt it slide out of me almost, I immediately got it out of the toilet, and to my surprise I had miscarried..its been 2 days since and im still lightly bleeding, I've heard its supposed to stop within a week or two..im still debating on whether or not to go to my doctors


----------



## Erratic_Lula

hey. im sorry about your loss. i had my first miscarriage like 2 days ago. it was depressing. and kinda gross. i didnt want to lose it though. but i already have a daughter and im a single mother so i really couldnt afford another baby. i dont plan on going to a dr. i cant afford it and from what ive read on here its not completely necessary. i hope all is well.


----------



## a paige

all is well, its been about five months since I've miscarried and I'm feeling good. I never ended up going to the doctors and I'm alright, but the biggest fear in the back of my mind was the risk of infection. I do recommend going if you're still experiencing pain or do not get your period within a few weeks. I miscarried sept 1st and didn't get my period until oct 15. How far along were you? I was eight weeks.


----------



## Briza May

Hi my name is Briza May, I'm 21 years old
4 weeks ago I did a home test It came back positive I had all the normal symptoms like morning sickness, cravings, sore boobs and that definite feeling of being pregnant I knew I was definitely be around 6 weeks when I had pain and bleeding I hadn't seen my doctor anyway I believe I had a natural miscarriage I passed a sac like clot and had bleeding for 3 days after 2 weeks later all symptoms and definite pregnant feelings have gone away and I feel exactly how I did before becoming pregnant I went to my Dr and not telling her what I had experienced she did a pregnancy tests with the proper stuff Drs have and it came back negative do I need to bother telling my doctor


----------

